# tatoo info~



## luvs

i got ink a few ago. beautiful artistry. wanna see-- my ex promised me a piercing, now. where to get that one. hmmmmm....... i'm  lookin' 4 him to get me my new (newest) tattoo, yet, tho. 
 i'll post my pix later tonite.


----------



## Doc

heck yeah, show us your tat.


----------



## luvs

my 'puter is being a bitch. here's a pic i got to load 4 now.
i wanna see if yinz can think of my tattoo decision. that could be interesting.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm not big on ink, but I've seen quite a few beautiful tats.

Being afraid of needles _(yes, it is an irrational fear)_ there is no tattoo in my future.


----------



## luvs

one of these things i cannot properly explain is how blatantly addictive ink is. i was planning my new 1 as i was planning my newly-made 1. plus another piercing. 
 ink may be a frightening thought, although i swear, that fear is put aside once u begin to focus on art being made on you, as watching is so awesome, u kinda lose focus on pain. it's awesome to see them place a piece of their art onto your arm.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All the power to you if you like tats.  

I have personal reasons that stem back to my first marriage as to why I don't like them.  But I know they are my reasons to deal with.  (mainly because there were months when we could barely afford to put food on the table and bills weren't getting paid yet my ex was dumping hundreds down on getting tats without even discussing things with me).  So the topic of tats is a sore spot for me.


----------



## luvs

i said, 'would u buy me ink- pleaseeeeeeeee.' he said 'ok'- he has his own. he gets that tattoos have meaning. he gets me & my whims very well.


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> one of these things i cannot properly explain is how blatantly addictive ink is. . . .



A lot of people I know say the same thing.  Like I said, irrational fear of needles so not for me!


So do we get to see a picture of the finished tat?


----------



## luvs

i hear u; we've phobias. & yeah, yinz can see my ink- (when my media co-operates. i'll see in a few.) 
none of yinz have figured aht my ink yet! hint- picksburgh & sports.


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> . . .
> none of yinz have figured aht my ink yet! hint- picksburgh & sports.



My guess:  
a Chicago Cubby Bear beating a Pittsburgh Steeler with a baseball bat, while a Chicago Blackhawk slashes the Steeler with a hockey stick and a Chicago Bear laughs in the background​


----------



## luvs

sigh.


----------



## luvs

pre-ink & a 'lil anxious--


----------



## Melensdad

TEASE


----------



## luvs

i'm getting my Mum to get my pix to par. she's busy @ her office most of her time.

 btw-- i got a Stillers emblem.


----------



## luvs

-----


----------



## Melensdad

Very Pittsburg of you!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Can't believe I'm gonna say this about a Steelers emblem, but looking good luvs.


----------



## luvs

TY. i very much appreciate that, ohiotc. 

my ink is now clearly visable & has a brightened surface. looks different already. cannot wait to get another one. soon!


----------



## Doc

The colors are very bright.   I thought it was the flag of Uganda or South Africa.     

JK   Very nice Aubrey.   Go Browns.


----------



## luvs

well. 
_well._
i was gonna say, 'TY, doc',------- i thought. then i screamed, once i read on- then began remembering that time that girl sported an ohio jersey to school when we won 'da bowl. or was she in a ravens jersey.......
anyhow. neither matter to me.
i'm sad enough over a recent loss in pgh. sports.
(insert quiet weeping here)

i'll take a punch in my arm. & ferget to send that site supporters' check again.


----------



## bczoom

Go Steelers!

_Don't forget to keep that tat oiled for several days.  Looks dry in your pic_


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't mind a few tasteful tat's, some folks take it to the extreme. the one thing I can't understand is why some one would take a normally beautiful face and muck it up with a bunch of jewelry.  case in point my dope head brothers have more metal in their face than their studded tires.


----------



## luvs

i actually would luv a 3/4 sleeve. not too much, & meaningful.

bczoom- i put ointment on often. most finds its way onto my comforter. its flaky layer is gone, now. tat's set in well.

  i've owned a few piercings, & i'm gettin' my marilyn, soon. @ 1 point, i removed my piercings, as soon as i thought they were losing fashion, then got my nose pierced again years later. i agree, tho, that too many- nuh-uh.


----------



## luvs

my pcp approved of my tattoo. i'm so waiting fer blake to get me that marilyn, now.


----------



## rlk

I'll bite, what is a Marylin?


----------



## luvs

i thought most knew. is a piercing. i'll find an image. okay. here-
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcI9487pL2M"]Monroe Piercing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Sorry not a fan.

I do think the nose piercing through the nostril is often cute.


----------



## Leni

A drop of surgical glue will hold that rhinestone in place for me, thank you very much!


----------



## luvs

i already have my nose pierced, melensdad. sweeeeet u luv 'em.

  leni, i'm a purist. i say, either get 'er done, or don't use ur time.


----------



## leadarrows

I don't understand......but to each their own.


----------



## rlk

luvs said:


> i thought most knew. is a piercing.



Thanks.  I thought that since Marylin was famous for her ample chest that it would have been something else getting pierced.


----------



## Melensdad

Leni said:


> A drop of surgical glue will hold that rhinestone in place for me, thank you very much!



I'm with Leni on this particular piercing.  And actually with all mouth, cheek, lip piercing.  Just can't figure out why those are good and in fact I actually dislike them.  Certainly to each his/her own, but in this case I'm saying a drop of glue for an occasional fashion statement but not a real piercing for everyday use.  Just say "no."






rlk said:


> Thanks.  I thought that since Marylin was famous for her ample chest that it would have been something else getting pierced.



I had to fly on a business trip and one of my employees, who was also on the trip _(we typically had 3 to 6 people on each trip)_ apparently kept setting off the magnetic wands _(back before the full body X-ray scanners)_ it was a fun thing to watch as the TSA lady gingerly worked her way thought that experience.  Apparently it was new to her.


----------



## luvs

rlk said:


> Thanks. I thought that since Marylin was famous for her ample chest that it would have been something else getting pierced.


nope- is a replica of her infamous marking; my nurse owns 1. they're cute, tho i'd get a teensy piece of jewelry to place in my own- a 'lil pseudo-diamond. we'll see. i'll post when i get pierced, here.

 so many Chefs get ink/piercings. look on Chef competition shows. so many have 'em. similar to my jobs & school. i began @ 15, tho; before i knew i was gonna be 1.


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> ...is a replica of her infamous marking...



Now I understand the name.

Still don't think it is a good look.  But at least I 'get it' now.


----------



## squerly

Well you have to know someone would come along and piss on the parade, right?  But I'm not a fan of tats. That being said, I don't have any issues with them either.   

I guess I'm just old (which I am) but I think a woman's body is one of the finest things on earth. (cept for maybe beer... ) I love to see them as they are and not all painted up with tats.  

But hey, that's just my opinion.  Different strokes for different folks, right?


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> Well you have to know someone would come along and piss on the parade, right? But I'm not a fan of tats. That being said, I don't have any issues with them either.
> 
> I guess I'm just old (which I am) but I think a woman's body is one of the finest things on earth. (cept for maybe beer... ) I love to see them as they are and not all painted up with tats.
> 
> But hey, that's just my opinion. Different strokes for different folks, right?



i say, oh, well. nobody made u look.


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> i say, oh, well. nobody made u look.


----------



## luvs

squerly- my now non-ex bought my ink- my Mom bought my others- (piercings & my 1st ink- a rosary-), & he is soon to buy my piercing.

i plain remember bitching @ 15 until my dad said to my Mom, 'oh, jus' take her.' & so i got a piercing that afternoon. i was ornery, then........ i have yet to lose that skill.


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> i was ornery, then........ i have yet to lose that skill.


Which is why we like you so much.


----------



## leadarrows

luvs said:


> i say, oh, well. nobody made u look.


That is not really true....if it is placed right in front of you , you will see it , like it or not.  

Would any of you give this guy a job?


----------



## luvs

u hafta click to view. u decided to click.
& he would hafta lose his metal on my clock, if employed in my kitchen. he seems odd, tho i think we, as a whole, have oddities, in various mannerisms.
piercing- that is a safety issue in an industrial kitchen. u cannot make/give food to ppl if a piece of 1 of 'em were to get into a food. we were disallowed to keep piercings in during culinary school. i would tape my nose piercing, w/ permission via Chef/dean. that was okay w/ them.

& i know damned well u searched fer that image u posted. so, how awful could looking @ a person's ink/piercing really be to u--
sheesh. my ears were pierced when i was 1 month. so~ my Mom bought me teensy diamonds. i lost 1 very soon. i mean, it's a 'lil dent that is removed very easily. less than a minute to un-pierce urself.


----------



## leadarrows

....took it off a recent post on facebook with the same question. I see people at the gas station like this every so often. Self mutilation .......it is sad.


----------



## luvs

i'm not arguing over my ink/piercings. yeah, that guy in that pic has gone overboard.

i cannot begin to see how that compares to 2 mindful tattoos- 1 of a rosary; 1 of my beloved stillers & a pierced nose. quit looking if they bother u. it's not rocket science. i fear 1 animal- so, i look away when i see 1. simplistic. sad to me that u continue to push ur disdain onto me. i appreciate art thoroughly- on a canvas, or on me.
gotta remember- i'm a city-dweller. many tattoo/piercing parlors line 1 st.- gets to where choosing 1 takes sincere effort that requires extensive research. many, many ppl have ink. so~


----------



## Melensdad

My wife and I spent the weekend working at Cancer Walks, on Sunday the Church hosting the walk was full of women with tattoos.  I saw a beautiful 'half sleeve' on a girl that honestly complimented her look.  I also saw a horrid and huge calf tattoo that should be surgically removed.  And I saw everything in between.

That aside, the thing I know about luvs is that she is a chef.  And when some of us self admitted OLD GUYS weigh in on issues like "_would you hire . . . _" you have to look at various industries.  In my former company we had rules against "exposed" tattoos.  Our logic was you could do whatever you want to your body but if the customer sees it you can't work here.  There were reasons for that.  But in the restaurant industry having tattooed chefs is actually NORMAL so I'd have to say that luvs has no problem with the tattooed look and getting hired in her career choice.  _Assuming she can cook!!!_


----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


> My wife and I spent the weekend working at Cancer Walks, on Sunday the Church hosting the walk was full of women with tattoos. I saw a beautiful 'half sleeve' on a girl that honestly complimented her look. I also saw a horrid and huge calf tattoo that should be surgically removed. And I saw everything in between.
> 
> That aside, the thing I know about luvs is that she is a chef. And when some of us self admitted OLD GUYS weigh in on issues like "_would you hire . . . _" you have to look at various industries. In my former company we had rules against "exposed" tattoos. Our logic was you could do whatever you want to your body but if the customer sees it you can't work here. There were reasons for that. But in the restaurant industry having tattooed chefs is actually NORMAL so I'd have to say that luvs has no problem with the tattooed look and getting hired in her career choice. _Assuming she can cook!!!_


 
 gasp!  yinz that have seen my pix knowwwww that i can cook. those that have dined on my food know, very well.


----------



## Melensdad

leadarrows said:


> ....took it off a recent post on facebook with the same question. I see people at the gas station like this every so often. Self mutilation .......it is sad.


Yes, those people who have so little in their lives that they do this do need help.  But that is not what we are discussing.  Tattoos and piercings, within moderation, are considered normal and acceptable today.

Honestly ANYONE can take ANYTHING to extremes.

luvs is not taking tattoos or piercing to any extreme.  Some of us can probably be accused of taking gun collecting to an extreme.  Others of taking our love of snowcats to an extreme.  I know a very smart high school teacher who has a beautiful Japanese style flower tattoo half sleeve that is vibrant and stunning looking and she is also a beautiful young woman and I don't know anyone who says that they wouldn't hire her because of her tattoos and that young lady has not taken her tattoos to extreme either.


----------



## luvs

ty; enough said. have a great one.


----------



## leadarrows

I don't like simple pierced ears let alone anything else. 

Understand ....I am older ....in my youth we went to the carnival and paid a quarter to look at the freaks. Not my words...it was how they were advertized..

It looks hideous...but it is a free country and as much as I don't like it, I would if necessary help defend your right to do what you want with your own body. 

Like I said....I just can't understand it.


----------



## luvs

leadarrows said:


> I don't like simple pierced ears let alone anything else.
> 
> Understand ....I am older ....in my youth we went to the carnival and paid a quarter to look at the freaks. Not my words...it was how they were advertized..
> 
> It looks hideous...but it is a free country and as much as I don't like it, I would if necessary help defend your right to do what you want with your own body.
> 
> Like I said....I just can't understand it.



oh. well, i luv 'em- sheesh. ur not changing my mind, so fixate on somethin' else. it's borderingon very odd. i'm me. you're not. that is that & won't change.


----------



## BigAl RIP

My Wife , along with all my kids have gotten tattoos after they reached the age of deciding for themselves .The wifes is a little *A* inside a hearth tattoo on her foot . You can not see it unless she is bare footed . It is in Honor of me and stands for Allen , though I tell her it most likely stands for "Asshole" when she is mad at me .  

   I thought about getting one a few years ago , but decided not too . I guess it a personal choice thing . Whats the old saying ..... *To each their own*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I've got ink myself, just one. Some people have 'em and some don't like it. That's what makes us all individuals. We don't think the same nor do we look the same. There's going to be people that don't understand what others do, that's ok too. But we are free to do what makes us happy, well somewhat


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I'm with leadarrows on piercings why take a pretty face and clutter it up with metal and gems. that said to each their own as for looking the other way I'm sorry I find it hard to do when there is a bog lump on the side of a nose or in a lip that doesn't belong there. again to each their own I have just as much right to not like it as the other does to like it.


----------



## leadarrows

luvs said:


> oh. well, i luv 'em- sheesh. ur not changing my mind, so fixate on somethin' else. it's borderingon very odd. i'm me. you're not. that is that & won't change.


That's fine but expect feedback when you post on the internet.

Mutilating yourself wont fix whatever is bothering you...that addiction you spoke of is not to the ink....it is to self mutilation...the question is....why do you hate yourself so much? 

A simple few comments on a subject you brought up is not a fixation on my part. Girl you have issues....I don't know what happened to you but I hope you can work it out.


----------



## Leni

When I was belly dancing I used surgical glue to attach the false eyelashes (two sets) the strip of gemstones just above them and anything else like that.  They also had a spray sort of like hair spray that contained a very fine glitter that I would spray on my body.  I just don't get the tattoos and piercings either but to each his/her own.


----------



## jpr62902

leadarrows said:


> That's fine but expect feedback when you post on the internet.
> 
> Mutilating yourself wont fix whatever is bothering you...that addiction you spoke of is not to the ink....it is to self mutilation...the question is....why do you hate yourself so much?
> 
> A simple few comments on a subject you brought up is not a fixation on my part. Girl you have issues....I don't know what happened to you but I hope you can work it out.



 You must be immensely qualified to make such a diagnosis on such limited information.  What are your credentials, doctor?


----------



## leadarrows

jpr62902 said:


> You must be immensely qualified to make such a diagnosis on such limited information.  What are your credentials, doctor?


School of hard knocks.... Ball State Psychological class, 20 years as a  bouncer/bartender/bar manager. I could tell you when a trouble maker walked in the door in less then 3 minutes of observation, and I was rarely wrong.  
Anger management classes, ex-wife whos dad  molested her...bisexual brother...redheaded step daughter dead head wth self worth issues...tats and piercings...

You don't have to be a doctor to pay attention to the world around you and learn a few things in 60 years of life....Just because you can't do it does not mean no one can. 

I would like to help this young lady not patronize her. I don't think she is receptive to help though. 
I understand where your coming from but I am tired of the PC BS in this world.....no one tells anyone what they need to hear instead of what they want to hear.....it is all nice and cuddly and makes the BS-er feel good but it dose not help anyone. It dose not make this a better country ...or world....


Do not  confuse observation with judgment. I am in no positon to judge anyone...I learned most of what I know the hard way....I have a masters degree in making mistakes.


----------



## luvs

jpr62902 said:


> You must be immensely qualified to make such a diagnosis on such limited information. What are your credentials, doctor?



 appreciated. ty.


----------



## luvs

maybe it's uuuuuuuuuuu w/ issues, 'leadarrows',- i have 1- i'm anorexic. i'll say that time & again. i know that, as well as my health pros. ur not gonna fix me. get over urself. damn.

that means zip, regarding ink. @ least you give me a laugh. get a life! for pete's sake, none of that chit even begins to hit home. u might look into a project of sorts, besides being impolite & rude. sigh. most that have issues push them onto others when they're not strong enough to get themselves pulled together. visit a library- beautiful way to gain info. doctor leadarrow.


----------



## leadarrows

True I don't know you and it was a shot in the dark...I just went with the odds. 
Sure I have issues...I am human...we all have issues...

I have a life...thanks...part of it is participating on Forums....seems we at least have that in common...


----------



## luvs

leadarrows said:


> True I don't know you and it was a shot in the dark...I just went with the odds.
> Sure I have issues...I am human...we all have issues...
> 
> I have a life...thanks...part of it is participating on Forums....seems we at least have that in common...



oh.


----------



## luvs

leadarrows said:


> you ...the question is....why do you hate yourself so much?



when have i even slightly begun to slightly mention that.- oh, yeah. i have not. i happen to embrace life as myself. He gave me life, & i luv & live that.

you cannot think for me. 
we call that, 'realism'.
how is getting ink self-hate. i say ink is self-décor & when chosen well, gorgeous. would u wanna stare @ blank walls 24 hours a day-- ppl place decor. is that okay w/ u--


----------



## ChocoCat

Hi Luv, don't be down on yourself, or anything that others say. Nice Tat, although this might have been my choice. hehe


----------



## Dargo

luvs said:


> maybe it's uuuuuuuuuuu w/ issues, 'leadarrows',- i have 1- i'm anorexic. i'll say that time & again. i know that, as well as my health pros. ur not gonna fix me. get over urself. damn.
> 
> that means zip, regarding ink. @ least you give me a laugh. get a life! for pete's sake, none of that chit even begins to hit home. u might look into a project of sorts, besides being impolite & rude. sigh. most that have issues push them onto others when they're not strong enough to get themselves pulled together. visit a library- beautiful way to gain info. doctor leadarrow.



Ya know, I personally do not care for ink nor piercings.  It's just my personal hang up.  Possibly because it is so rare, I think a woman is elegant dressed in a nice formal outfit and doesn't even have pierced ears.  The way I look at it, the dress is the decoration for the natural beauty.

Having said that, and even though it's not my personal favorite, I have seen women I have to admit are beautiful even with ink and piercings...although lightly on both.  I kind of have to look at it like this; when I take off my shirt and wear shorts, people can see that I'm covered in scars from numerous surgeries and injuries from leading a somewhat extreme lifestyle.  I'm quite certain that some people mumble 'I wish that guy would cover up all his scarring and clear signs of living a rough life'.  So, what is really the difference?  

I don't break very easy at all and in my 50's, I pride myself that I can still work most guys in their early 20's into the ground and am still physically stronger.  I just happen to have a high tolerance to pain and my idea of pushing myself hard is considerably different than most people's idea of pushing themselves hard.  I still wear the exact same size clothes I wore when I graduated college 30 years ago.  Um, some are literally the same clothes, but that's another matter.  Anyway the result has been a lifetime of uncountable broken bones and a long ago lost count of the number of stitches I've had.  Still, like ink and piercings, living like this has been my choice.  Some surgeons tell me that I must start acting my age.  Others tell me that if I do, I'll be in a wheelchair within 6 months.  Who is right and who is wrong?  So, like you, ya little yinzer, I do whatever I darn well please.  Best I can tell, ya only get one trip on this spinning rock.  You may as well enjoy the ride.


----------



## leadarrows

luvs said:


> when have i even slightly begun to slightly mention that.- oh, yeah. i have not. i happen to embrace life as myself. He gave me life, & i luv & live that.
> 
> you cannot think for me.
> we call that, 'realism'.
> how is getting ink self-hate. i say ink is self-décor & when chosen well, gorgeous. would u wanna stare @ blank walls 24 hours a day-- ppl place decor. is that okay w/ u--



You brought it up with this thread or I wouldn't have said a word. 

I thought you said you were anorexic. Isn't that a disorder associated with low self-esteem? 

I don't think you are going to be honest with yourself on this subject so there is no sense in discussing it further. I think these fellows and you are right...it's your life and not my problem.


----------



## luvs

chococat & dargo-- yinz rock.

leadarrows, anorexia is classically related to controlling, rich, perfectionistic Parents w/ high expectations of their family & level of class. adolescent gals w/ body-image distortions, excellent grades, competitive, very intelligent, & stonger than an average.


----------



## luvs

I'm atypical & fit several stereotypes. not 100%, tho.


----------



## ChocoCat

Dargo said:


> ya only get one trip on this spinning rock.  You may as well enjoy the ride.



Here here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I honestly think that the proliferation of tats is generational, ie., Millennials or Gen Y's. Popularity has a lot to do with the media and all of the shows, "Miami Ink," "NY Ink," and "Ink Master". I keep waiting for the surge of interest to somewhat die down, but I am not holding my breath. With some people the addiction, like Luv stated, is kind of epidemic. 

In a similar survey done by The Harris Poll, nine per cent of 18- to-24-year-olds and 32 per cent of 25- to 29-year-olds have at least one tattoo. Most people start with a "meaningful" tattoo, something that means something to them .. and it goes from there. 

Personally, with so many people getting tattoos, to find a woman without tats is extremely rare. And so the search begins. I wonder when the shift will begin to where the newest Generation will not want what their parents have and find it ridiculous? Trends, right? Hmm, maybe when I am long gone. Ultimately though, I think that when you are in a relationship and holding that special person in a deep embrace with your eyes closed, I don't believe the tattoos or no tattoo makes a difference. It is all in who you have with you and how much you love each other.


----------



## luvs

look @ how many elders that have served us & our land have tats.


----------



## ChocoCat

luvs said:


> look @ how many elders that have served us & our land have tats.



If you are talking about 'Baby Boomers' (1946-1964) which I am a part of, I think it was more random rather than prolific coverings. My Father who served in Germany during the Korean War had none. My Mother's Brother had a handful. The shift came as a result of Gen Y children of those BBers setting the trend and the parents followed suit. We live by example. I have none. My Cousins have many.

The generation before BBers was the 'Silent Generation' (1929-1942+/- thru 1946) or 'The Lucky Few'. Usually associated with the 'Korean War' or 'The Great Depression'. Most of of our Father's of this great generation that had tattoo's were either war related, motorcycle riding hero's or gang/prison tattoos. They were most likely never sleeves, full arm or complete body iterations. 

Certainly, the representation to a distant tribe that a person emulates with great admiration was never done.


----------



## luvs

i mentioned not a naval sleeve. i said, 'tats'- most guys i know that served emerged w/ ink.


----------



## luvs

my nurse is gonna take me to get my marilyn. i'm so, 'an 'aht.


----------



## luvs

this should be my day. ouch. yay! i'll get 'er done, & that'll be that.


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> this should be my day. ouch. yay! i'll get 'er done, & that'll be that.



Have fun?  I know it hurts, but have fun anyway.


----------



## luvs

i make my life okay, MD. i'll make this 1 to remember, in a memorable way. ow.  i'm none too fretful. painful- yep. i''d rather get a piercing than a feeding tube.


----------



## rback33

luvs said:


> -----



OK... I popped back in for the first time in forever.... YOU ROCK


----------



## luvs

i say things as i think they ought to be said. & i said that, dammit, piercing is my kinda deal. 
 & TY. u rock, too~


----------



## rback33

No piercings for me... just two tats..  I think my next will be an autism tribute.


----------



## luvs

rback33 said:


> No piercings for me... just two tats..  I think my next will be an autism tribute.



sweeeet! i luv ink & piercings, both. my nephew is autistic. he would be so if he knew some ppl put ink on themselves for kiddos w/ autism. u ought post if u get 1. i hafta wait on my piercing-- blake is inpatient. he was gonna get me a cab to see him. have a great one.


----------



## rback33

It'll happen soon I think. I need to work on drawing it. I'll sure post pics when I get it done!  My youngest stepson is on the spectrum. He is a hoot.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> Have fun?  I know it hurts, but have fun anyway.



I didn't think it hurt and rather enjoyed it, but that's me.


----------

